

Americans' Mobile Connectivity - Pew Internet Survey - CalmQuiet
http://pewinternet.org/Reports/2009/5-The-Mobile-Difference--Typology.aspx?r=1

======
CalmQuiet
I thought this might offer sort of a market survey for many entrepreneurs
designing a startup. But I didn't bother reading beyond this abstract [there's
link to a _full report_ in html or pdf]... once I read that this March 25,
2009 report used data from a survey that was completed in December _2007_ !

Seriously: That sort of lag between data collection and analytical report
cripples its value to all but historians. I find that Pew often address
important issues. But "timing is everything".

